# new user



## daz.pollock (Dec 22, 2008)

just to say hi to you all only had my tt for 4wks and loving it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

hello just wanted to say hi im a new user and a proud owner of an audi tt v6 3.2 stronic....

I have some problems trying to find a good company which remaps my ecu.... any suggestions?
Thank you,
Best regards Mo


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice car 8) welcome to the forum


----------

